
Java vs. Python: Which Should You Learn First for Finance IT? - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/04/01/java-python-learn-first-finance/
======
athar
Java has been used for many of the Finance IT or FinTech(in today's world)I
think the java will continue to dominate over the many years to come.

